# Buying mobile phone - UK, Hong Kong or NZ?



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Both of our phones are on their last legs and we are wondering if we should buy new ones in UK or wait to see if we can't get them cheaper in Hong Kong or get more for our money there. Or wait until we are in NZ - which I think at the mo doesn't look the best option as we have looked on net andwe can get better phones in UK for the money.

We are prob going to go Pay as you go rather than contact, though we could end up going for a contract depending on cost - we're used to having unlimited texts and 600 free mins a month any network for about £20...so poss go for one of the contracts with unlimited texts and less mins eventually!

If anyone can give any info from their experience on buying phones in HK versus UK versus NZ... That would be great! :confused2:


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hiya 
Not much difference between uk and nz when comes to price plans for example iPhone $90 a month on a 24 month contract 
Hope it helps


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, just looking at 2 degrees and it does seem quite similar, ESP if you do the bonus for signing contract for 12 or 24 months. Also overseas calls and texts are a lot cheaper than I thought they would be...thanks for for your help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Whist still in the UK I bought a dual sim android phone from Hong Kong for £16. It is a clone
of a more famous make & model. Radio Camera etc etc. Works fine here with 2 Degrees.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Higgy,

Interesting, how did you go about getting the phone?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought it through Ebay UK, as said it works just fine here. I also brought an older unlocked
phone but the cost of getting it unlocked here was not worth it so it went the distance.

Now trawling for some sort of In Car gps, best of luck with your quest.


----------

